# Gon traditional challenge  week 1



## devolve (May 13, 2010)

sunday the 16th through saturday the 22nd

18 Yards

1st shot of the day(no warm ups )

put an arrow in an open pill bottle (set up on end of course) without touching the lip on the bottle. 

I will be using a zantac 150 pill bottle. 

Looking forward to everyones pictures next week!!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 14, 2010)

devolve said:


> sunday the 16th through saturday the 22nd
> 
> 18 Yards
> 
> ...





I'm up for this one.........


----------



## 2wheelfoster (May 14, 2010)

Here we go!


----------



## Tikki (May 14, 2010)

Game On!!!


----------



## dutchman (May 14, 2010)

I don't have any pill bottles...

Not that I could put an arrow into one if I had to. Just don't have any bottles.


----------



## belle&bows (May 14, 2010)

devolve said:


> sunday the 16th through saturday the 22nd
> 
> 18 Yards
> without touching the lip on the bottle.




The way I've been shooting lately......... this won't be a problem


----------



## TNGIRL (May 14, 2010)

Gosh, I've already done that at Al's house...... Al has the picture!!!!!


----------



## Elbow (May 14, 2010)

Okay, I'll give this a try.....ain't gonna be easy though....
El


----------



## Dennis (May 14, 2010)

Anybody got a 55 gal. barrel that pills come in, looks like im going to need one.


----------



## BkBigkid (May 14, 2010)

Will a cigar tube work as well?


----------



## ky_longbow (May 14, 2010)

how im i going to stick a 2" wide treeshark in a pill bottle without touching the sides ???? LOL


----------



## Tailfeather (May 14, 2010)

The odds for me are comparable to winning the lottery.


----------



## SOS (May 14, 2010)

One shot a week...or do we get to shoot once every day?  Maybe if I take all the pills in the bottle...I can just imagine I shot it!  Be the arrow....be the arrow...be the arrow....


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 14, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Gosh, I've already done that at Al's house...... Al has the picture!!!!!



Can we see the picture.....This will be about as close as I will get to doing this......


----------



## eman1885 (May 14, 2010)

sounds like big fun. just finished my new bow, so this will be her first test!


----------



## devolve (May 14, 2010)

I say we do it once a day and repost your daily pictures to your original day one post. Then we can have all 7 pictures on one post for each participating memeber. the winner will win something from my "traditional basement". 

It will be a good prize


----------



## Longstreet1 (May 14, 2010)

how big of a pill bottle? Cause I need a bigun


----------



## TNGIRL (May 14, 2010)

Bubbaforsure said:


> Can we see the picture.....This will be about as close as I will get to doing this......



Here ya go....Al took this. I was aprox 15 to 16 yds away from the open end of one of Al's pill bottles. With the first try too!!!! Not sure I can ever do it again either. This was taken back last Dec!!!!!


----------



## SOS (May 14, 2010)

If I stack 20 in a pyramid....maybe then...


----------



## BkBigkid (May 14, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Here ya go....Al took this. I was aprox 15 to 16 yds away from the open end of one of Al's pill bottles. With the first try too!!!! Not sure I can ever do it again either. This was taken back last Dec!!!!!



You done it once you can do it again!!


----------



## NavyDave (May 15, 2010)

Does it matter if I can't start shooting till Wednesday?  I have duty on Sunday and a will be in Charleston SC Monday and Tues.


----------



## missalot (May 15, 2010)

im in,sounds fun


----------



## Al33 (May 15, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Here ya go....Al took this. I was aprox 15 to 16 yds away from the open end of one of Al's pill bottles. With the first try too!!!! Not sure I can ever do it again either. This was taken back last Dec!!!!!


You didn't tell the story Tomi.

Tomi had been knocking the lights out of just about everything she shot at that evening (usually does) and I got the idea to place the pill bottle on the ground and have her shoot it through the mouth opening and out the back without touching the lip. She kind of balked at first at the challenge  but I knew she could do it and told her so. I then added that it may take her two or three shots but I knew she could do it. She drew, anchored, released and POP the pill bottle with arrow scooted across the ground. A perfect shot with her first shot!

Now Tomi, tell everyone what you did with that arrow and pill bottle.


----------



## devolve (May 15, 2010)

NavyDave said:


> Does it matter if I can't start shooting till Wednesday?  I have duty on Sunday and a will be in Charleston SC Monday and Tues.



no problem dave!


----------



## schleylures (May 16, 2010)

If any one shooter that went to Chickasawhatchee hunt could do it i would put my money or Robert Barfields oldest son. He was shooting plastic bottle down there through a piece of carboard with a one inch square hole in it.


----------



## devolve (May 16, 2010)

first shot was 1.5" from the center of the opening. (It looks like l.75" but im not holding the tape in the dead center while taking the picture) I guess I should have used a bigger bottle 

I know it doesnt count but the third shot got it (not in the center but pretty darn close)


----------



## schleylures (May 16, 2010)

i could not hit it three inches was as close as i got in six shots


----------



## LongBow01 (May 16, 2010)

Im in I'll set up and give a try tomorrow not that I'll hit the first try but hey you never know.


----------



## missalot (May 16, 2010)

well,got close ,been raining on and off all day ,finally got a break and went out and shot one arrow,just a fraction to the right ,


----------



## devolve (May 16, 2010)

thats about as close as you can get without scoring missalot. nice shooting!


----------



## gurn (May 17, 2010)

I wasnt gonna do this but yall are geekin me up.
This will most likley be the best one I get, but I'll post em all.
Man that first cold shot is rough on the old arms.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 17, 2010)

Good shooting guys!!!!!!
I kept that arrow and pill bottle just like it was. That's an arrow that's retired now!!! On a shelf at my house!!!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (May 17, 2010)

Snuck out between rain showers today with my hickory bow. 1st one hit wide to the left so I decided to sling 2 more.. 2nd was almost in there and just plain missed the 3rd one.


----------



## ky_longbow (May 17, 2010)

well here ya go...........after missing this shot the first time, i shot a dozen more times, never got any closer.........
shoulda shot them big tree sharks..........


----------



## gurn (May 17, 2010)

Kanntucky man

Are them type of broadhead targets as no count in Ky as they are up here in Michigan?? I never had one wear out so fast!!  

Yall are shootin pretty good. I hate to see how bad I'm gonna do this week, but I just cant resist joinin in with ya.


TNGIRL
You need to take that bottle and have it mounted with your name and date. Anybody can shoot till they finally hit it, but those first shots are rough. I'm not worthy.


----------



## ky_longbow (May 17, 2010)

gurn said:


> Kanntucky man
> 
> Are them type of broadhead targets as no count in Ky as they are up here in Michigan?? I never had one wear out so fast!!



that target is about 2 weeks old, they stink, but then again the big treesharks are ruff on anything............


----------



## gurn (May 17, 2010)

I was shootin No Mercys in mine. They turn going through.
When you pull them out straight, they tear those target ta peices.


----------



## LanceColeman (May 17, 2010)

Broke my bow out and shot for the first time in 2 weeks yesterday. No need to even think about getting a camera out. After work today?? lil bit different story.......




.


----------



## Dennis (May 17, 2010)

Show off!!


----------



## ky_longbow (May 17, 2010)

and Lance was shooting the longbow, which he says he doesnt shoot that well, LIAR !!!!!!!   

YOU DA MAN LANCE !!!!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 17, 2010)

Looks like your arras are impacting a little nock left dermist. Might need a little tuning...cause you won't be able to hit anything the way they are now.

dermist is short for taxidermist...figure Lance will mount about anything.


----------



## BkBigkid (May 17, 2010)

Well I pulled mine out today after not shooting for a while, Was on line but shot 4 inches high, No camera on me will shoot again tomorrow


----------



## LanceColeman (May 17, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> Looks like your arras are impacting a little nock left dermist. Might need a little tuning...cause you won't be able to hit anything the way they are now.
> 
> dermist is short for taxidermist...figure Lance will mount about anything.



Figured you would say sumpin about the angle.... lemme tell ya about that angle. arra flies perfectly fine and very well tuned.... but the 3 blade broadhead was dull and I was off center by 1/8th an inch so a blad clipped the edge of the bottle and redirected the centrifical force of the arrow forcing an imbalance in the directional spread of kinetic energy.

That or at that range and the fact I just jobbed it in the target maybe me and the bottle weren't lined up perfect (HA!)

I actually video taped it (which makes it even more amazing that I actually hit the dadgum thang). But my camera took a 101 MEG video! what in tha?? it aint but a lil over a minute long!! So now I am trying to resize it... that aint easy when it's that big. I got it down to 50 megs and am trying to upload it to image shack to resize it the rest of the way there. May not be nothin but a spec by the time I get it postable HA!

BTW yer wife called me today. asked was I a taxidermist.... when I asked why she sed sumpin about yer funeral. I said I dunno how to stuff peoples! She said thats OK you were already imbalmed.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 17, 2010)

Dennis said:


> Show off!!



Yea....But can he do it again while jumping up and down  on the trampoline! 

Good shooting ...Lance....


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 17, 2010)

Why didn't you just explain all that in the first place...it's all perfectly clear now, except the wife part...don't have one.
Good shooting Lance.


----------



## LanceColeman (May 17, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> , except the wife part...don't have one.
> .



uh-oh......... Is it a bad thing that I told her where you live??

Bubba.... NAH!! Maybe if I had one of them longbowdave super bows that would make me post this. .

But not with that bow.

Dude I'm lucky I hit it at all. But I'll do the back flip thing for you tomorrow...... Just don't hold yer breathe...


----------



## LanceColeman (May 17, 2010)

OK, 

I'm a newb at this video thingy..... bare with me now whilst I see if this works...... Couldn't find my tripod either so I had to bobble the camera on an icechest after the shot for the zoom. 

<embed src="http://img191.imageshack.us/flvplayer.swf?f=P1stshotvideo" width="540" height="380" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"/><br/>
[More videos from dawg1]


----------



## ky_longbow (May 17, 2010)

Lance, worked for me, great shooting, and like your sidekick......


----------



## LanceColeman (May 17, 2010)

Thanks Doug! 'ats my bear dawg. He's a gooden too. Thats why ya don't see no bears in my yard.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (May 17, 2010)

Nice shooting!


----------



## BkBigkid (May 17, 2010)

Great shooting Lance, Especially nice having a video of it. 

Your sidekick is great, My folks had Dachshunds when I was growing up.


----------



## LongBow01 (May 17, 2010)

Good shootin Ya'll!! heres my attempt just dont laugh at my baby bath box target. first shot was low right second shot bout 2" or so right of bottle 2nd and 3rd shot just high right of the bottle. my cold shot aint so good oh well I 'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Elbow (May 17, 2010)

No way Lance!!! That was awesome and video to prove it! Now that is what I like!
Love your little doggie he is such a sweetheart just waiting for that arrow to be shot! 
Love it! 

Now, I don't think I'll enter this challenge...I'm better off entering American Idol...and I can't sing!
El


----------



## eman1885 (May 17, 2010)

nice shootin lance. i got a video too, but the end result isn't quite the same.


----------



## gurn (May 17, 2010)

Great shot!!


----------



## TNGIRL (May 18, 2010)

Cool video Lance!!!!!! Great shooting too!!!I wouldn't do one tho......make my butttt look tooooo big for sure!!!!! got a swell little buddy romping around the yard with ya too!!!!!


----------



## LanceColeman (May 18, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Cool video Lance!!!!!! Great shooting too!!!I wouldn't do one tho......make my butttt look tooooo big for sure!!!!! got a swell little buddy romping around the yard with ya too!!!!!



what are you tryin ta say?? are ya tellin me that video makes my butt look big??


----------



## schleylures (May 18, 2010)

i have not come close yet


----------



## TNGIRL (May 18, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> what are you tryin ta say?? are ya tellin me that video makes my butt look big??



!!!!!!
Heavens No!!!!! Just that videoing like that would make mine look big!!!!! I wasn't even paying any attention to yours.....till I looked a second time!!!!!just now!!!!! and guess yours is OK.....gosh!!!!! make me blush on the computer!!!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (May 18, 2010)

Tried again today..first one was just to the left, second one hit the bottom of the bottle, third one just to the left. But I sure love the way this hickory bow shoots


----------



## belle&bows (May 18, 2010)

Here's my go at the pill bottle. Came in from work, cut the grass,which is relaxing in a weird sorta way, grabbed the Kohannah flatbow and the Hill wesley special. Decided to give the Kohannah 1st shot





shots 1,2 and 3 are marked if visible
Flipped the target over and grabbed up the Hill




All felt pretty stinkin good, sat on the deck and had a cold beer, flipped the target back over and decided to give it one more go with the Hill







There are just some days when karma takes over. Last time I remember that happenin is about...........1975


----------



## devolve (May 18, 2010)

great video lance!


----------



## ky_longbow (May 18, 2010)

belle, that hill sure is shooting fine for ya.........


----------



## LanceColeman (May 18, 2010)

OK. Yall will hafta forgive the video quality. I spent 3 hours last night trying to figure out why the megabyte size is so huge on them and Thats pretty much all I have done since taking the shot this afternoon. I've wound up with a grainy fuzzy wierd sized video this evenin but you get the notion.

Few things..... yesterdays shot was lucky..... todays shot wasn't as bad as I thought it was through the view finder once I walked up to take an actual pic of it.... and Yes TNGIRL thankyou very much my butt does look big! But thats prolly cuz I gotta big butt
Todays one and only shot I took this evening...





Now lets try this video thing again....

<embed src="http://img375.imageshack.us/flvplayer.swf?f=Pdaytwoshot" width="600" height="356" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"/><br/>
[More videos from dawg1]


----------



## ky_longbow (May 18, 2010)

" looks like John Cooper shooting"................HA HA LOL .....
  good stuff Lance, the video quality looks good to me............


----------



## LanceColeman (May 18, 2010)

he he he. ol "Coop" To know Coop is ta love coop. and ta love coop is ta poke fun at coop. he wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Al33 (May 19, 2010)

Enjoyed the videos lance! Mighty fine shootin' sir, mighty fine!!!


----------



## ky_longbow (May 19, 2010)

WOW , its true a blind hog does find an acorn every now and then.......
im thru shooting for the day..........
54 # baraga with a 2016 and a screw in 175 gr VPA terminator



<embed width="440" height="420" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://v6.tinypic.com/player.swf?file=o6acl4&s=6">


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 19, 2010)

Looking at the wrap on the thumb, was that a blind hog or a stuck pig?
Good shot Doug.


----------



## Al33 (May 19, 2010)

Great shot Doug and I loved that "OH Yeah" laugh.


----------



## ky_longbow (May 19, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> Looking at the wrap on the thumb, was that a blind hog or a stuck pig?



i guess ya could say that, stuck pig sounds good to me, its kinda funky looking this morning, redone the wrap and its pretty dang stiff and sore....alot of blood in that bandage this morning......kinda blue looking......


and AL , I didnt even realize i let out that little laugh 'til i put the video on the computer......i was happy to say the least.......probably wont be able to do it again !!!


----------



## TNGIRL (May 19, 2010)

Lance, that was still a mighty fine shot!!!!! You can hear the wind and it had to have come into play there a little. And you must have fixed your megapyxels or something cause that big butt thang isn't so much this time!!!!
Doug, that was a really sweet shot you put out there and I'm like Al....loved the chuckle of victory!!!!!
I think it's just great everyone's having a blast doing this!!!!!!


----------



## Elbow (May 19, 2010)

KY love the laugh and the shot! That is some terrific shooting!

Lance....like John Cooper shooting...uhm....that is tight....but wasn't that bad of a shot either.
El


----------



## 2wheelfoster (May 19, 2010)

That dadgum bottle is harder to hit than those turkey heads...Just as well since I only had one to shoot atat this rate it will last me forever!


----------



## belle&bows (May 19, 2010)

Nice shooting everybody. Got some serious arrow slingers in this group!


----------



## gurn (May 19, 2010)

Great shooting Kentucky. Come season, them KY Treerats are gonna be in trouble.  Shot one shot each the last two days, couldnt get no better than a couple inches.


----------



## LanceColeman (May 19, 2010)

Hey thats some mighty fine Shootin  Kantuck! Now whatchu doin with a Northern Mist Baraga??

I gotta few questions for ya, now that you gotta baraga does that mean yer sendin me yer Big Jimbow?
And is that a Viagra bottle?? And if it is did the spine on yer arrow get stiffer?

  I left the bottle last nite and tried to shorten the video some so it's not as many megs (believe it or not I got it down to 25 megs!) Well that and I aint wanna give TnGirl no more scuses to talk about my big butt.

But reckon I deplinked myself tonite.
I'll post a video and you tell me. I reckon I clipped the left side of the bottle. cuz it came flyin out the target. I dunno if you can see it in the video or not. I'll let yall be the judge. I definately aint center the opening in it thats for sure! Watch to the right of that dark lump of target foam and tell me if you can see the lil white bottle go flyin.

<embed src="http://img249.imageshack.us/flvplayer.swf?f=P3rddayshot001" width="480" height="380" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"/><br/>
[More videos from dawg1]


----------



## Bubbaforsure (May 19, 2010)

Al33 said:


> Great shot Doug and I loved that "OH Yeah" laugh.



And the way he spins the pill bottle on the arrow shaft!


Kinda .......sounds like a Ri...ddler Snake.....


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 19, 2010)

haven't shot in a bout a week and let an arrow go at the bottle, high and left, numbed two in the bottle but not in the center.

then i tried a second method of shooting and it worked! see pics two and three. not sure if it's cheating or just thinking "out of the box"


----------



## ky_longbow (May 19, 2010)

Lance, what am i doing with a Baraga ? WOW been wanting one for ever, couldnt find a used one anywhere, ended up buying this stock bow a month or 2 ago, man i have been missing out on a great mild R/D "D" shaped longbow, its hands down a better bow than the liberty,the mohawk,the yellowstone or any other bow ive owned in this style. so quiet, shoots a heavy arrow very well , and likes almost any arrow combo i put thru it, i was shooting a 640-650 grain arrow last night just as quiet and almost as quick as the 2016 combo i was shooting today( must be them heads ya sent me ) THANKS , but i think the world of ya, but i dont think i can send ya them buffalo bows, they have thier own special place here.......
that aint a viagra bottle , ill check it to make sure though came from my wifes side of the bathroom........maybe she aint telling me everything..........LOL


----------



## LanceColeman (May 19, 2010)

Considerin MILD R/D and straight limbed longbows are the only ones I can actually come to grip with in the longbow world I'll hafta keep that in mind!

Now Dave.....davedavedavedave.... (sigh) .........never mind....... good shot buddy!!


----------



## gurn (May 20, 2010)

Dave Is that method illegal?? 

Ok I went out this morning and shot two shots.
The top was my first. Dont recon I'm gonna hit that thing!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 20, 2010)

gurn,

 i think it may be seen as illegal, but it is effective!


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 20, 2010)

lance,
 just having a little fun ya know!


----------



## ky_longbow (May 20, 2010)

Todays shot, baraga GT 5575 ,165 gr treeshark


<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v102/ky_longbow/MOVIE2.flv">


----------



## LanceColeman (May 20, 2010)

Nice shot Doug.....better than mine. I aint even bothering waisting the time to upload the video bro. heres justa pic instead.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ky_longbow (May 20, 2010)

thanks Lance, was hoping to split the bottle in half,if ya notice the broadhead was straight up and down,you can see the slit it left, if it would  have turned halfway......................


----------



## TNGIRL (May 20, 2010)

Lance, we'll just talk about how good you're a shooting OK?????
Dave, you've just put a little more ingenuity into your shooting!!!!!Now everybody's gonna copy you!!!!!
Doug and gurn, you guys are so dern close it ain't funny!!!!!


----------



## LanceColeman (May 20, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Lance, we'll just talk about how good you're a shooting OK?????



I'm blaming my shot today on you!! yea thats it. I was self conscious and trying to turn to a more "slimming" angle in the camera instead of focusing on my target. yea thats it. and the wind was blowing, and the sun was in my eyes, and my dog bit me just about the time I hit full draw.and..


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 20, 2010)

hey lance, your target kinda looks like a mini mt. rushmore!


----------



## LanceColeman (May 20, 2010)

See all them wedge shaped gashes dave?? Thats what 3 blade heads do to a target.. I think thats like the remains of 3 or 4 foam block targets.

I just keep stackin the chunks on top of each other and turnin the better sides until I have a nice lofty loam spot in my yard. then I go getta nother one.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 20, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> I'm blaming my shot today on you!! yea thats it. I was self conscious and trying to turn to a more "slimming" angle in the camera instead of focusing on my target. yea thats it. and the wind was blowing, and the sun was in my eyes, and my dog bit me just about the time I hit full draw.and..


I take ALL the credit for your accuracy OK!!!!! Gosh....I don't guess anyone noticed your big butt today!!!!! but it was still good shooting!!!!woulda kilt anything other than a gerbil...
Besides...I've seen ALLLLLL the critters all fall/winter long that you've taken and I'm impressed with them OK!!!!! And I love Charlie!!!!
you know your back yard looks kinda like mine!! the barn etc.... I like to see other peoples places and targets etc.


----------



## gurn (May 21, 2010)

Yahoo!!! I did it!! 
Got home from work this morning. It wasnt even light all the way yet. Turned on the light out back, let one rip, and heard that sweet sound of arra hittin bottle!! It was pure luck but....................... I did it!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (May 21, 2010)

Nice shooting Gurn!


----------



## LanceColeman (May 21, 2010)

Alright Gurnie!! and it's hard to call it luck when thats what you were trying to hit bro!

TN Girl,

That barn was built back in 1953. Any time I tear down an old building or get old siding I replace and work on it. I refuse to use new material on it because I wanna try and keep it lookin old but still servicable. all the junk in front of it is left overs from Work mostly. Wife says thats on my honey do list this summer to clean all that up. I said "yes mam" (HA! showed her!).

That barns got a couple tons of hey, several bins of feed, a hen house built in the back, Kid goats in a stall on the side and two banty hens sittin on eggs in it right now. itsa werkin barn.


----------



## belle&bows (May 21, 2010)

WTG gurn mighty fine shooting, I don't believe luck had anything to do with it!


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 21, 2010)

Hey Gurnie, between your regular job, possum killin, and pill bottle shootin, I'd say you might do your best work at night. Good shot.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 21, 2010)

WOW!!! gurn that's a mighty fine shot indeed!!!!!


----------



## ky_longbow (May 21, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> Hey Gurnie, between your regular job, possum killin, and pill bottle shootin, I'd say you might do your best work at night. Good shot.



yep what B.D. said !!!!!!!!
good shooting Gurn !


----------



## ky_longbow (May 21, 2010)

well heres my addition for today, not much .........BUT i did make the bottle faint........LOL

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v102/ky_longbow/5212010.flv">


----------



## gurn (May 21, 2010)

Buddy you knock that bottle flat out!!


----------



## BkBigkid (May 21, 2010)

Grun and Ky longbow 
Great shooting, 

I haven't shot much this week and working on correcting some problems


----------



## LanceColeman (May 21, 2010)

HA! Doug ol boy ya aint gonna believe this brother. I'd say itsa coincidence that resembles one anudders  !

So I aint gonna tell ya... I'll just show ya.... here's pic ....





 And here's the video...

<embed src="http://img39.imageshack.us/flvplayer.swf?f=P5thdayshot001" width="480" height="380" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"/><br/>
[More videos from dawg1]





 Dude we have GOT to go huntin. You need to make horse creek this fall.


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 21, 2010)

nice shooting everyone!


----------



## John Cooper (May 21, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> he he he. ol "Coop" To know Coop is ta love coop. and ta love coop is ta poke fun at coop. he wouldn't have it any other way.




Man a feller don't get on here fer a week or so and one of his buds is makin fun of him.........


oh and by the way those of you who have seen me shoot know i aint near that ............... good............

great shootin buddy


----------



## ky_longbow (May 21, 2010)

hey Coop, i did hear Lance say he loved ya.......that makes it all better ........


----------



## devolve (May 21, 2010)

Nice shooting guys, wish I could be more involved but im dealing with a small wrist injury this week. I will be good to go in a couple days!


----------



## John Cooper (May 21, 2010)

well i shot today for the first time in a week ...............all i can say is it looked like coop shootin

when my first arrow missed i just naturally shot the rest ............

looks like i was tryin to see how stinkin close to the bottle i could get and not hit it, kinda like my bud COONIE.....

oh and if ya look close you can see i gotta put a new nock on one arrow........


----------



## gurn (May 21, 2010)

Now thats some shootin!!


----------



## LanceColeman (May 21, 2010)

Coop!! where ya been buddy?? Nice groupin!!


----------



## Elbow (May 21, 2010)

Great shooting everyone! I'm not even going to try for this challenge!
El


----------



## John Cooper (May 21, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> Coop!! where ya been buddy?? Nice groupin!!




at my new job im on the computer all day long so i kinda don't wanna look at one when i get home..........


----------



## John Cooper (May 21, 2010)

Elbow said:


> Great shooting everyone! I'm not even going to try for this challenge!
> El



trust me el that group is an exception for me.........


----------



## LanceColeman (May 21, 2010)

This whole group is an exception to you Coop.. or maybe this whole group takes exception to you?? heck fire man if ya on it all day how come ya aint postin?? can't go off surfin the web?? Been sorta quiet without ya postin. Been missin ya!

El,

whats the worse that can happen?? you miss the bottle?? Just like ALL the rest of us have done..... all more than we actually hit it??  Aw come on Girl aint nobody gonna take ya birth day away...... shoot at the dadgum bottle.

You can plainly see we aint all KYlongbows and we still aint skeered to sling a stick attit.

*IF* you don't......... they liable to vote YOU to choose the next challenge...... then you'll HAVE to cuz it's yer shot.


----------



## Elbow (May 21, 2010)

Okay tomorrow I will go out and try shooting a pill bottle!
You peer pressured me into it Lance!
El


----------



## John Cooper (May 21, 2010)

lance i can get online just not lot of time to post.....LOL.....i now work as a driver manager for sunbelt transport, so i gotta keep up with all my driver's and their loads.......sometimes it can be a real pain.......LOL.....


yep El whats the worst that can happen?????  ya miss and thats what we all do alot of the time........


----------



## LanceColeman (May 21, 2010)

ooooooooooo.. El caved to peer pressuuuuure....... Now El if John T jumped off a bridge?? naw just kiddin. shoot the bottle girl. you might suprise yerself.


----------



## gurn (May 21, 2010)

El
Believe me you could shoot circles around me. I just got lucky with my one score. Join right in.


----------



## ky_longbow (May 21, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> You can plainly see we aint all KYlongbows and we still aint skeered to sling a stick attit.




WHAT ??? hey i got lucky--- once, out of all those shots......
the pill bottle is fun, BUT my main concern is that brown critter walking on four legs sucking up acorns under my stand in the fall.........

wonder what the next challenge will be ?


----------



## gurn (May 22, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> Hey Gurnie, between your regular job, possum killin, and pill bottle shootin, I'd say you might do your best work at night. Good shot.



Ya know my use to wife use ta  say that, but only for the for the first little while we was married.


----------



## gurn (May 22, 2010)

Ok heres this early mornings try,but no cigar.


----------



## gurn (May 22, 2010)

ky_longbow said:


> WHAT ??? hey i got lucky--- once, out of all those shots......
> the pill bottle is fun, BUT my main concern is that brown critter walking on four legs sucking up acorns under my stand in the fall.........
> 
> wonder what the next challenge will be ?



That sounds like a treerat.


----------



## ky_longbow (May 22, 2010)

well here it is the final shot of this challenge. i had fun.....


<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v102/ky_longbow/FINALSHOTVIDEO_0001.flv">


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 22, 2010)

Another good shot Doug, and if you don't miss your spot any further than the shots you have taken during this contest, you'll be doing good come this fall.


----------



## ky_longbow (May 22, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> Another good shot Doug, and if you don't miss your spot any further than the shots you have taken during this contest, you'll be doing good come this fall.



those pill bottles dont get my heart racing or cause me to breath heavy like them little deer do...............LOL


----------



## belle&bows (May 22, 2010)

Let it go El, birthday karma for good arra flight......OOOOOHHHHHHHMMMMMMMM


----------



## baldfish (May 22, 2010)

Well it wasn't with my first shot and not with a broadhead but I got the dang thing


----------



## Elbow (May 22, 2010)

My attempt at the pill uhm....vitamin bottle okay I needed more leverage!

My 1st arrow went into the dirt missed the block altogether and my nock was still on my string which has never happened to me weird...

My 2nd attempt are the pics attached and I shot the side of the bottle and knocked it clear off the foam block
 so there it is....I tried!
El


----------



## LanceColeman (May 22, 2010)

There ya go!! (aint hurt a bit now diddit?) and thats a darn fine shot! good job Girl!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 23, 2010)

mIKe


----------



## Elbow (May 23, 2010)

Thanks Lance and Mike! This was fun!
El


----------



## devolve (May 23, 2010)

nice shootin elbow!


----------



## gurn (May 23, 2010)

Better than I do most shots!! Great job.


----------



## John Cooper (May 23, 2010)

see there EL no one laughed you survived and hit the bottle too........WTG girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LongBow01 (May 23, 2010)

This was a fun time ya'll even though I didnt kill the bottle oh well I 'll keep tryin even though the contest is over good shootin everyone!!


----------



## 308-MIKE (May 26, 2010)

*bottle*

i'm really new to archery period, let alone traditional archery, and i love reading all your posts. i bought a fine longbow from dutchman, and have been practicing a couple time a week for about a month. today i was off this afternoon, so i thought i'd go and shoot some. after warming up at 10 paces (yards?) i thought it was time to back up a bit. so i went to 16 paces and was hitting or coming close to hitting my target. i remembered your contest with the pill bottle, and thought i'd give it a try. after 3 shots, i got it on the 4th!!!!  the bottle measured 1 1/2" across. i was so, excited i looked around for something else to shoot, and i propped up a small tomato juice can and hit it on the first try i was so stoked, that all ability to concentrate went out the window. so, i called it a day.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 26, 2010)

It's habit forming so you better quit while your ahead.lol Mike


----------

